# Honey-Glazed Carrots & Shallots



## norgeskog (Jan 13, 2005)

I did not eat cooked carrots until I found this recipe, and it  has become a favorite.  This is kid friendly as well because of the honey.

HONEY-GLAZED CARROTS AND SHALLOTS  -  Serves 6

2 lb carrots (~ 10 medium) cut diagonally into 1/4 inch thick pieces
1 lb small shallots (~ 12) peeled & trimmed, keeping root ends intact 
2 Tbs unsalted butter cut into bits (I used salted and omit salt at end)
3/4 tsp salt (if salted butter is used taste before salting and adjust)
1-1/2 cup water
1 cup chicken broth
1/3 cup Port (I use white vermouth)
1/3 cup mild honey
2 tsp chopped fresh dill (optional, I have used dill and also thyme)
2 tsp chopped fresh chives
1/4 tsp black pepper

Spread carrots and shallots evenly in a 12 inch heavy skilled, then dot with butter and sprinkle salt (if using).  Whisk together water, broth, Port and honey and pour over vegetables.  Cover skillet with lid (or tightly with foil) and simmer over moderate heat until vegetables are tender when pierced with a paring knife, about 20 minutes.  I cook less time because I like the carrots and shallots a little crunchy.

Transfer vegetables to a serving bowl and boil liquid over moderate heat, uncovered, until syrupy and reduced to about 3 Tbs, about 15 minutes.  Return vegetables to skillet and gently stir to caot with glaze.  Sprinkle with chives, dill (if using) and pepper.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 14, 2005)

Oooh, sounds good - here's one I did for NYE - (no amounts - just eyeball for the quantity you need)

Carrot Ribbons w/orange marmalade and ginger

Peel the carrots, then using your peeler, make lengthwise 'ribbons' down the length of the carrot - if the carrots are very long, cut in half first.  Parboil in salted water til crisp-tender, and drain.  

Put the carrots back in the pot, add a little butter, some freshly grated ginger, and some orange marmalade.  Stir til the butter melts, and the marmalade makes a glaze over the carrots.  

These were much yum!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 14, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Oooh, sounds good - here's one I did for NYE - (no amounts - just eyeball for the quantity you need)
> 
> Carrot Ribbons w/orange marmalade and ginger
> 
> ...



Wow this sounds great too.  I love anything with ginger.


----------

